# Survival Recipes



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

So my situation is that I am a single male living in a large southern city. I don't cook often for myself but I do know the basics. I have about 2 to 3 months of MRE's and now I am stocking up on goods from Sam's. My philosophy on prepping is always try for dual use so stuff like nutrition bars, canned veggies, and stuff I can use over time. What I don't use a lot of is beans, rice, flour, etc. I have pulled some recipes but they always look like they need many ingredients. Is there such thing as a survival recipes i.e. like what can be tasty using canned chicken, rice, maybe canned veggie, and a few spices? These would also be helpful if they were a one pot meal type of preparation. Any good sources for these types of recipes as I want to try and cook some when times are good so I know how when the SHTF.

Thanks


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you like ramen noodles? You can make all kinds of things using them.

Budget101.com - - Ramen Recipes | Dirt Cheap Meal Ideas

I make quick dinners using rice-a-roni,canned meats and veggies. I also do mac and cheese( with the pouch of cheese not the envelope of powder although you can use that kind) with canned meats and veggies.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

hillbillyhousewife.com has some great, basic, frugal meals. Most of it calls for scratch cooking.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a cookbook called Four Ingredient Meals with lots of good stuff

there used to be a couple of cookbooks called: The Dinner Doctor & The Cake Doctor, both by Anne Byrn, that were loaded with recipes for turning packaged food into truly tasty meals


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Add in some cans of Cream of Chicken and Cream of Mushroom soup to your stored foods. Then you can mix a can of chicken, some cooked rice, and some canned veggies, add the cream of chicken soup, some salt and pepper if you like, maybe even some garlic salt or seasoning salt, and "ta da", dinner! 

The problem I see is...that's a lot of food for one person to eat at once. If you lose the electricity during whatever might happen, you'd want to find small batches of things you can make. Houston doesn't have a reputation for cold spells allowing "nature's fridge" to store leftovers!

Do you have bisquick in your stored food? That can be a nice addition. You can make a small batch of biscuits and put some of the canned chicken on them. Learn how to make half a recipe at a time to make smaller amounts, or even 1/3 recipe. I've done that when it's just me at home, rare treat that it is for me to be the only one home!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

don't forget, you can always 'spice up' any dish with the various spice/condiment packages from gas stations & restaurants (the more exotic the better IMO)


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Get some Knorr/Lipton Spanish, Mexican, or Taco rice packs. Add about half a can of corn, meat and cheese to it and you'll have a lot of food that's not to bad tasting, enough for your dinner and lunch tomorrow. It's inexpensive, excellent bachelor food.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was 18 (or 19) I was given a cook-book to add to my little collection and I have used the recipes in it to impress the chicks ..

Amazon.com: The Bachelor's Guide: To Ward Off Starvation (9780919845626): Clarence Culinary Culpepper, Margo Embury, Yardley Jones: Books

If you want to learn how to cook-for-one .. it is a great starter towards that!!

I also have Company's Coming recipe books. I have never had a bad result from following any of their recipes .. one in particular that you may want to snag is ..

Cooking For Two | Cookbooks | Company's Coming


----------



## jkbrown_us (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome feedback guys and gals. I will read up on the information provided. 

I love this board!! Thanks.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Genevieve said:


> Do you like ramen noodles? You can make all kinds of things using them.
> 
> Budget101.com - - Ramen Recipes | Dirt Cheap Meal Ideas
> 
> I make quick dinners using rice-a-roni,canned meats and veggies. I also do mac and cheese( with the pouch of cheese not the envelope of powder although you can use that kind) with canned meats and veggies.


I would have killed to have some of those recipes when I needed them, others not so much.

*Banana Coconut Ramen Pudding???*


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey! Ya never know. It MIGHT be good! LOL LOL I mean some folks eat fruit on their pizzas!!


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Rice is very simple. It cooks up in 20-30 minutes. It's good plain or seasoned to taste with things like chilly pepper or taco flavor. You can toss in some canned stewed or diced tomatoes with or w/o ground beef and call it taco rice. 
Beans are just as easy, but need to soak overnight and cook for 1-2 hrs to soften up. I usually just toss in a pinch of this or that and keep tasting it until I like it. If it's really good I make a note of how much went in so I can duplicate it. There's no wrong way to do it. You have to mess up pretty bad to ruin rice and beans. The only thing I knew how to cook before was cheese burgers, eggs and pasta. Trust me it's easy. 

There's plenty of recipes online, books at the library and my personal favorite os youtube. Once I find a cook making quick easy meals I end up watching all of their videos. Most of the time it's a working mom cooking on a budget with limited time, so I can just copy what works for her.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm surprised someone hasn't made a *College Student's Gourmet Cookbook* since $$$ are so very hard to come by in school (after the BEER has been bought  )
.
.
.
.
MINE! MY IDEA! IT'S MINE!
.
.
.
don't any of you bastards go stealing it & making a million $ ! :lolsmash:


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I went to college at Fryer Field. I didn't need a gourmet book


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I'm surprised someone hasn't made a *College Student's Gourmet Cookbook* since $$$ are so very hard to come by in school (after the BEER has been bought  )
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Its been thought-of ..

RecipeSource: Your Source for Recipes on the Internet (Originally known as SOAR that was created by a university for their students to use to plan their healthy meals)

YumYum.com - Student Cooking Ideas

Recipes for starving college students? - Home Cooking - Chowhound

Cheap & Easy Recipes for Students - Health Education - Student Health Services - Minnesota State University, Mankato


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

NaeKid said:


> Its been thought-of ..
> 
> RecipeSource: Your Source for Recipes on the Internet (Originally known as SOAR that was created by a university for their students to use to plan their healthy meals)
> 
> ...


allow me to retort... :smilieimg:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

You all forgot one.
101 ways to make top ramen noodles! :2thumb:


----------

